# Chevy 1500 Towing 29bhs



## racehonda22 (Mar 13, 2006)

I have a 1997 Chevy 1500 extra cab with a vortec 5.7 liter with 3.73 rear end, tow package with trans cooler. I am rated to tow 7400 lbs. Also have a Pull Rite WD hitch. Just signed papers today on an 06 29BHS (5700 lbs dry). Is this too much trailer? I think I am right on the edge of the comfort zone. Forgot to mention the truck on has 71K miles so I want to keep it for a while.

We live in Florida (flat ground) so most trailering will not be in the hills, but we do not want to rule out hitting the mountains of North Carolina.

Please chime in.


----------



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

I had a 1995 Chevy K1500 with the same engine, rear end, tow package and tow rating. I also had 80K miles on the truck. I think your engine probably has a few more HP. California models usually have a few less HP.

I was towing a 28RSDS. It was "ok" on flat ground but it was hairy in the hills. We spend all our time in the Sierra so I got rid of it and got F250 Diesel... huge difference.

I also felt like the tail was wagging the dog weight-wise. I didn't really understand how much the tail was wagging the dog till I got the F250. The suspension on the Chevy was a lot softer. The F250 is rated to tow the 28RSDS with merely a ball attached to the bumper. I don't do that, I use WD hitch, but it requires hardly any lift from the hitch. The Chevy on the other hand required a significant amount of lift and I think it still bounced enough to make one of my kids sea sick!

Don't let me panic you. Keep in mind, just to leave my house I have to go up a two mile 10 percent grade that starts at 800' elevation and ends about 1800' elevation. Then there's getting into the sierra... where everything is 5000' or more. I was tearing that Chevy up. I drove it up and down the central valley of California and thought it was fine on the flats.


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

I have the nower '04 half ton with the 5.3 vortec v8. towing specs are very similar, mine said will pull 7500#. it does a fair job, though we upgrqaded for a 3/4 ton 'burb with a bigger engine. I suspect you can get by, but you may be looking for a new TV sooner than later. my silverado does fine if it's pretty flat, though doesn't like a big headwind. the pullrite would be very nice to have!!

scott


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Your biggest problems will be with power, climbing the hills, like the others have said. You shouldn't experience any "tailwagging the dog" stuff with that hitch, it should tow pretty close to a 5th wheel.

If you can change out the gears to 4.10's, you'll do better, just remember that if it's a 4x4, you'll have to change both differentials.

Tim


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

racehonda22 said:


> I think I am right on the edge of the comfort zone.
> 
> [snapback]90037[/snapback]​


racehonda22,

action Welcome to the site and congratulations on the new Outback. sunny I too think you are "near the edge" but it should work in your part of the country. Time you add the propane, battery and your "stuff", it will push the weight up a good bit. Hopefully it will work for you. Happy camping, and post often.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action *Welcome to Outbackers, racehonda22!* action 
Happy to have you aboard!

In answer to your question, I would think you are pushing your limits. It is alway dangerous to go by the listed dry weight of the trailer. First, it is probably wrong, secondly it is probably WAY wrong.

I like to look at the gross weight rating of the trailer (fully loaded), then add at least 20% to that. If your truck is rated to pull that, you probably will be OK in most situations. If in reality, you come in lighter than the trailer gross weight, then thats all to the better!.









BTW, whether we think we will or not, most of us come in alot closer to the trailers GWR than we think we will!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome racehonda22 to the Outback Family
And congrats on the 29BHS
You should be fine on flat roads
But hills you may wish you had a more power
And just remember it's not a race to get to a camp ground

Don action


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

I have a similar setup, I have an 05 crew cab 1500 4x4 chevy with a 3.42 rear and I tow a 06 29BHS. I have only had it out 3 times since my purchase in late October and it is sleeping for another couple of weeks and then will be up and about. I use a reece dual cam wd sway setup and it tows in NY and NJ fine 65-70 down the highway 10Mpg. I know with the extra's I am on the limit for the truck, but it's a truck and it can take it. If you were going cross country or lived in a mountainous region I wouls steer you away, but if it is relatively flat like NJ it will work fine. The only good suggestion I could give you is to run with near empty tanks, the water weight will push the truck limits as fresh water is and extra 400lbs.

Congrats on your purchase of a great trailer and welcome to the site.


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Welcome!

Congrats on the new toy!!!!

You should be fine on flat land, but as others have said you'll want fo rmore in the hills.

Happy Outbacking!

Tim









BTW- The sticker weight on my 28RSDS is 6045 lbs. not 5925 lbs. "as advertised". I know it is only 120 lbs. difference, but...........it all adds up.


----------



## Mtn.Mike (May 3, 2005)

I used to tow my 26RS with my 2001 Chev. Ext. Cab 4x4 1500 5.3 with 3.73 gears. I tow in the mountains of northern Pa. and it was noticeable. On level ground there was no problem but it did slow down in the mountains.
I switched to the rig below and it was a tremendous difference. I would look a a bigger truck for your rig if you are looking a mountain towing.

Mike


----------



## racehonda22 (Mar 13, 2006)

Thanks for all the input. I am sure I will be pushing the poor little Silverado. Can't exactly afford a big ole truck right now. I forgot to mention that there will be a 250 lb. dirt bike hanging off the rear bumper of the Outback and a pee wee size bike in the storage compartment, AND a portable generator, gas, water etc. in the back o' the truck. Alot of weight eh? It will be a race to get to the races the SLOWEST! Maybe should of got the 28KRS??


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

racehonda22 said:


> Thanks for all the input. I am sure I will be pushing the poor little Silverado. Can't exactly afford a big ole truck right now. I forgot to mention that there will be a 250 lb. dirt bike hanging off the rear bumper of the Outback and a pee wee size bike in the storage compartment, AND a portable generator, gas, water etc. in the back o' the truck. Alot of weight eh? It will be a race to get to the races the SLOWEST! Maybe should of got the 28KRS??
> [snapback]90763[/snapback]​


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Add all that gear and normal stuff in a trailer, water tanks filled and you're really going to on the edge. You might want to look for a used 3/4 ton truck and make things much easier on yourself.


----------



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Add all that gear and normal stuff in a trailer, water tanks filled and you're really going to on the edge. You might want to look for a used 3/4 ton truck and make things much easier on yourself.
> [snapback]90773[/snapback]​


Thats what I did. I just watched and waited till I found an appropriately priced used F250 from an individual seller...


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

You should be fine in Florida but those NC mountains are gonna kick your butt. I towed mine up there several times with 1/2 ton trucks and even the hills on the interstate would slow me up bad. You can't go wrong updating but if you like your current truck you'll get by. Just be paitent. Braking was a much bigger issue than I thought until I upgraded. Where you headed in the mountains?


----------



## racehonda22 (Mar 13, 2006)

Well, here is another question since my wife pulled up tonight driving a 2003 F250 Supercrew to test drive over night. Will that do the job? It has a 5.4 liter, not sure of the gears.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

As for the Chevy between bikes,generator,gear,tools and stuff you should also pack a spare tranny you will need one (been there done that). As for the Ford check the gears you may just make it but I know someone here with an F350 5.4 and 4.10's that struggles a little with a 25rss. Find a v10,diesel,or a big block if you are going to tow that much stuff around.

John


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

johnp2000 said:


> As for the Chevy between bikes,generator,gear,tools and stuff you should also pack a spare tranny you will need one (been there done that). As for the Ford check the gears you may just make it but I know someone here with an F350 5.4 and 4.10's that struggles a little with a 25rss. Find a v10,diesel,or a big block if you are going to tow that much stuff around.
> 
> John
> [snapback]91119[/snapback]​


Agree - you will need plenty unnder the hood. If you are going to invest in a new (or different) truck, get MORE than a 5.4L

I am longing for something with a Duramax or a PSD (no brand loyality here).


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Can't be much of a price difference from a 5.4 and a 6.0 engine. You will have huge improvments by getting the bigger engine. I'm guessing if you get the 6.0, the the 4:10 gears might be easier to get as well.


----------



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

I think the true experts say everything should sit perfectly level. Some hitch instructions say you should measure the corners of the vehicle from the graound.

However, I find that I prefer a slight drop on the rear. My wife agrees, although she doesn't know it. I have just noticed that when I try to make it perfectly level, she complains about the bumpy ride. When I leave a little weight on the rear, it's much smoother and she doesn't complain. (I'm driving an F250)


----------

